# Best Shampoo and Conditioner For Highlighted Hair



## KittyKosmetics (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have dark brown/black asian hair. I just got a full head of blonde highlights and I want a shampoo and conditioner that can preserve the color as long as possible. I plan on buying Shimmerlights, but I've read that's not an everyday shampoo.

Thanks!!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 15, 2010)

Redken Blondes glam is a good line.


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Feb 16, 2010)

Ty! I'll go check it out today


----------



## ilexica (Feb 18, 2010)

I love the green Kérastase stuff - Bain Fort, I think? The shampoo in particular is amazing. I have also heart really good things about the Philip Kingsley elasticizer.


----------

